# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  is it possible to meet someone from your dreams?

## giventodreams

i've been having sort of a recurring dream. there have been 5 of them so far, and they only occur when i'm sleeping next to my girlfriend. i love my girlfriend and am completely faithful to her and against cheating. all of the dreams have to do with the same girl, but i've never met this girl in real life. all of the dreams have been in sequential order from me meeting her to the most recent one where we had sexual intercourse. in the dreams, i am completely aware that i have a girlfriend and am cheating on her. i don't believe in love at first sight, i believe you should get to know one before you can actually say that you love them, but in these dreams i experienced love at first sight. me and this dream girl are completely obsessed with eachother and totally in love. in my concious life i still do love my girlfriend, but i thinka bout this dream girl a suprisingly large amount of the time i'm with her. it's driving me insane. is it possible to meet this girl in real life? i dont want to because i dont want any complications between me and my girlfriend, but another part of me feels so empty that i have this girl that im in love with and think about regularly, and i feel like i may never get a chance to meet her. has anyone had a dream similar to this? or has anyone ever met someone they don't know in a dream then eventually met them later in life? please give your input. i'm going insane.

----------


## giventodreams

P.S. the last dream i had of her a few nights ago, me and the dream girl were kissing and one of my lip ring studs came loose and fell out. i awoke next to my girlfriend in real life and touched my mouth and realized the stud was missing. i searched vigorously through sheets and on the floor for about an hour, and never found it. coincidence or paranormal?

----------


## Canman

Well i once had a dream about a year ago that i saw a fat guy with orange hair and a beard and he was hudge and i have NEVER seen him before and i saw him the other day in real life in a shopping centre like 50 metres away and i instantly recognised him and i freaked! Then he came my dirrection and walked passed me and i knew definitley this was the guy so what the hell.... ( in the dream he was a commedian and i told him his jokes sucked and he bashed me lol)

Maybe you got your self a chance to meet your... friend
Or maybe ive seen this guy and i didnt really notice (who takes notice of randoms... seriously) and he was stored in my sub concious... 

Hope this give some sorta hope   ::wink::

----------


## hnasc

I've had several occasions where I dreamed of someone and then met them.  It may have something to do with being a healing facilitator since it has usually been people who seek help.

Once, I had a long, involved dream with a man who kept changing from a deer to a threatening dog or wolf.  The next day, I met him, shared the dream with him and he wept.  The dream perfectly captured his struggle between teaching martial arts and being a "tough guy" and trying to allow more tenderness in his life (the deer energy).

He went on to become a Reiki healer.

In another dream, I saw a woman singing a song.  I saw her very clearly but didn't know her.  Again, the next day or the day after, I met her.  She came to visit with a friend of mine I hadn't seen in a long time.  I didn't know she was bringing anyone with her til the lady walked down the driveway.  Turns out she was a musician and had her guitar in the car.  It was the same woman and the same guitar I had dreamed about.

I taught her the song I heard her singing and she ended up recording it.

So, yes, I'd have to say you can definitely meet people you first meet in dreams.  In both these cases, the people I met were from cities quite distant to me.  It's unlikely I saw them before, in my day to day life, and just forgot.

Another potential is that the lady you keep dreaming of represents your feminine self.  Inside each male is a female and vice versa.  Most of us shut down one side or the other, thinking we have to, to survive.

Men often shut down the feminine side and overdo it on the masculine.

Female energy is concerned with being, while male energy is concerned with doing.  We need both, in balance.

I often dream of my male self and we kiss in the dreams but it isn't always the same face and body so your dream may represent an actual person.

Could also be someone you knew in a past lifetime that is living again this lifetime and that something needs to be healed or resolved between you, not from this time but from some other time.

Just a few ideas.

ps,.  I'm going on vacation in the morning so if I don't respond right away, it will be because I don't have internet access.

Neva

----------


## inthenameofartbell

Ive met groups of people in dreams and went on to spend a lot of time with them in reality. Also, ive been to places ive never been before in my dreams, then found myself there in reality. Once, when I was a kid, i dreamed i was in music class and we learned a new song, the next day, we learned that song in music class. The kid who sat next to me had had the same dream and we wowed about it for a while in class, everyone thought we were such weirdos. we were. 

Ive thought about this alot, and ive decided that the brain organism is capable of reverse engineering far off potential realities based on the influences these realities have on local realities. Think of a cpu that flip-flops at the speed of light, and has billions of base 6 registers (someone told me neurons have 6 points of connection to other neurons). That computer would be pretty capable, although i don't want to do the math to support my theory.

----------


## Courtney Mae

I think there's a thread about this in "Beyond Dreaming" that you might be interested in.

----------


## scruffty

somethings testing you   :wink2:  

be vary wary bro

----------


## Mr.caramel

Well this all could be linked that we all go into the dream realm or mental realm. It could mean we all go into this realm when we sleep and accidently our mental or dream self collide and we have the same dream. This could back up about OBEs and that every one goes into that realm.   I have seen this animation when this boy has a dream but can't go out.  He then finds he's dream guide and he states that there is millions of realms. In the center is the living were we live. The two realms around it are heaven and hell and around that is a place where dreams areand around this are othe countless small realms but the maino nes are these.  There is also a game called myst 4:revaltions which i have made a topic about in genrel discusion which i'll make a link to it because it explains a bit about the mental realm and how we can contact each other.
    I have had a shared dream once with my friend but i have never had a dream (well from what i recall) which i have meet someone and saw him/her the next day or so.
        This whole thing of seeing the one we saw in our dreams and exprence of what has happened might mean that our dreams might hold the key of the future or that the mental realm/dream realm might be more intuned into the fabrics of time and consist of our mental and dream selfs to accidently attach ourselfs to the fabric of time and to the other person.
    It also can mean that we cannot attach to the fabrics of time and can only attach with another person so we may see the glimpse of the future.

    When i had my dream with my friend it was a race. Me and my friend were carrying a milk bucket (you know like those old fasion milk buckets which were metal) and we then were running up this path. It was a nice a path with trees and many people walking or running down.  Then there was a fork in the road and i still was on the straight pat but my friend went on the other path and i couldn't see how far he was ahead because there was trees. I then was still running but i saw a path coming on to my path and i ran past it and saw my friend was just came out and my friend was just ahead but then i went past him and then won. At the end of the race there was feild which looked pleasent with flowers and long grass which you could sway with and at the end was a windmill. My friend said goodbye to me and because i won i was aloud to go into the feild and take it up to the windmill. As i entered i said bye and waved and i then was about to enter the windmill and it faded and i awoke.

 The next day i told my friend of this dream and found out he had it aswell. He said nothing more of the dream but i could see he was sad. It was weird i thought nothing of it until now and i keep thinking that that race was are path and our life was the milk bucket, the people we meet were are friends or passer bys and we were running to the end to show if we choose the right path. When we split i think that was when we had new friends and we were steering away from each other. We still say hello at school and still talk but it seems that we are moving apart more. I think that we will meet each other in the future and become friends again and because i won i was aloud to have a better life or death and he said goodbye which i think ment that i was going for good and the feild was my heaven.

   This could mean that when our mental minds or dream souls collide we get to see the future or the next day and because there is two of us we have anoth power to see the future. It might be a glimpse or in a riddle but it might seem that in the realm or dreams or mental we can see the future  ::o:

----------


## The Dreamer Kingdom

I have done this plenty of times. I dreamed about a certain cituation at school or home. Then it happened in real life and I'm like where have I seen this b4. It used to happen to me 1/4 of my dreams(which I didn't have many of). I wish I could become lucid in a dream like that   ::wink::

----------


## demonmc

giventoddreams the same thing happend to me i had a dream where a car came past and i fell in love with the girl in the back of the car then i thought about the dream quite a bit and then a year later i met this girl in real life and i was going on a plane to florida and this girl was sitting right next to me and i tottaly freaked   ::shock::  

since then i have been having quite a few dreams like this where things happen that i have dreamed about but never as clear as the first one

----------


## .jared.

> _Originally posted by Canman_
> *Well i once had a dream about a year ago that i saw a fat guy with orange hair and a beard and he was hudge and i have NEVER seen him before and i saw him the other day in real life in a shopping centre like 50 metres away and i instantly recognised him and i freaked! Then he came my dirrection and walked passed me and i knew definitley this was the guy so what the hell.... ( in the dream he was a commedian and i told him his jokes sucked and he bashed me lol)
> 
> Maybe you got your self a chance to meet your... friend
> Or maybe ive seen this guy and i didnt really notice (who takes notice of randoms... seriously) and he was stored in my sub concious... *
> 
> Hope this give some sorta hope **



My thoughts on meeting people in real life that you have dreamed about is that you actually have seen these people before but not paid attention to them. Think about how many people we see on a daily basis, be it walking in a mall or at school or work. Our minds retain all this information and it may be released in dreams even though we cannot seem to remember ever seeing them in real life. 

So you may have seen this man before. Where did you see him? If it was an aria that you frequently are at, then it may be that you have seen him before. 

Its quite an interesting concept though.

----------


## MelodicRipple

It's possible to meet people you see in dreams. But then wouldn't that be precognition? You can partake in an event with a stranger, or meet a new friend and then see in your waking life those dreams become a reality.

----------


## BonnieRey

I had dreams about a man all my life.  When I was very small I started having dreams about a sweet loving boy that would spend time with me and kiss me all loving.  As I got older I would have dreams he was making love to me or loving me is lots of ways.  I ended up meeting him!  It felt just like the dreams -- instant love all consuming and he had feelings towards me too that were not normal.  We have spent time together and he really is the man of my dreams in every way.  I believe God is trying to tell us something with those dreams.  It feels like I have known him my whole life and when he says I love you I can feel it in a massive deep part of me I didn't even know exists.  The only thing is that I did not meet him until many years after the dreams - I am 36 and they started when I was just a kid.  I guarantee if you meet her you will drop everything and it will be more than worth it.  Sometimes it takes a long time to cross each other so just settle in and be willing to wait.

----------


## XANA

I had a dream once, and I met a person, who, in the dream, quickly became my friend.  When I felt myself leaving the dream, I told him he was my best friend, and felt like I was going to cry, because I thought I would never see him again.  Quickly, we arranged to meet in real life, at my local library in a few days, at a certain time.  He promised he would be there.  My step-mom took me to a doctor's appointment that day (and hadn't warned me before), so I never got to go there where and when he promised me he would be.  Since that day (been like 2 years maybe)  I miss him, like he was a real person, and I wonder sometimes if he is.  I read on DV about dream telepathy with real people you haven't met, and about how DCs can be "part of you".  I am a bit afraid to call someone else my best friend, because inside of me I feel like he is real, and like that spot is reserved for him.  I really would like to meet him.

----------


## nightchild2012

I was actually wondering the same thing too!
Wow thats so cool that you have a dream of someone that comes into your dreams quite a lot! Its probably your soul mate by the sounds of things. You possibly could meet up with them. This author (can't remember her name) said "Don't be surprised if they give you a lot of detail in your dream like where they live etc".

Canman's dream sounds really interesting! But it sounds creepy how you see him in real life after the dream.

----------


## syth406

Or happened irl and you dreamed about it...

----------


## theEvangealica

man, you are not alone! i have been dreaming of a man too. and this is really affecting my life. when boys want to date me, i always think of the man of my dream, and refuses to go with them. i know what i'm doing is wrong and all because i am falling for someone whom i don't know even exists.  :Sad:  I have been dreaming of him quite a lot for almost half a year. and in real life, i end up crying because i badly wanna meet him. I don't know if it is possible for a person to dream of someone whom the never met before... but i hope you don't end up breaking your heart. You love your girlfriend, and you love the girl in your dream too. you should choose whether go with reality or dream. surprisingly, i chose dream...

----------


## theEvangealica

lucky you.. I have been dreaming about this guy too. The shocking part is, i get to meet his friends too. ALL of his friend's facial details were all there. the mole, crooked teeth.. all of them seemed so real. Sadly, everytime i wake up, i forget how the boy looked, really because of thinking so much about him. i hope i end up having a fairytale like yours.  :smiley:   i hope i get to meet the man of my dreams... though t=the only thing i could remember so well... were his intense eyes.  :Sad:

----------


## PastelPrincess

Over a year ago I started having these dreams about this really attractive guy I've never seen before, I didn't think anything of it. Until a few weeks after having the first dream I found this guy on YouTube, he was literally everything the guy in my dreams was. His name was the same, he looked the same, he had the same since of humor, the same voice, and he even drives the same car, and listens to the same music. He has the SAME TATTOOS... 
The dreams happened maybe once every other week for the first few months, and as time went on, they became more frequent. It isn't the same dream every time, for a while it was. Then I became like a story almost, like we had our own life together, but only when I was sleeping. 
The story dosnt continue anymore, but now he is in every single dream that I have. Wether his name is just mentioned, we catch eye contact in a public place,we're in a relationship or meeting for the first time. He is in every one. 
But it always leads to us being with each other, even if our relationship is just spoken of. 
Lately events that happened in the dreams, or things he told me, have happened in my life, and in his life(I know this from things he has said in his videos). I started to wonder if maybe he was having them too because of this. 
He also mentions dreams in his a lot of his videos, and he talks about them casually, so if anyone was watching the video they wouldn't think anything of it. But in my case, I feel like he's trying to give me a hint or something. I don't know, it's just the way he talks about them, 
He doesn't say they're about a girl or anything, he makes it relevant to what he's doing in the video but also relevant to the dreams at the same time, in ways that only I can understand. I can't help but think he does have them. He has to, right? It isn't normal. 
I'll have a dream and the next day or a week later he'll say something that he said in one of them, or he'll mention something that similar to what happened.

The other night I had a "dream"; I wouldnt really even consider it a dream, because I was completely conscious. My eyes were closed but I could see him, feel him and hear his voice like he was actually In the room with me. 
We talked about the dreams, and what we should do, and if we should meet up, and where. But I can't remember what we said. I just remember him being there with me, and being able to hold him and feel his presence.

This man is everything I want, literally everything. I can't help but feel like he's the one but I doubt he even knows I exist. One of at he worst parts of it is, he lives about 5-10 miles away from me. We live in the same city, and there's nothing I can do to make him a part of my life, Besides hope that we're going to run into each other eventually. 

I don't know if I should give up, or keep waiting, or what because Its getting to the point where I feel like I need him. 
I almost expect him to be in bed with me when I wake up, I open my eyes every morning hoping he's actually going to be there. But he never is.

----------


## spellbee2

This thread is over 9 years old, and has been inactive for almost 3 years. Most of the original posters are not around anymore. If you want to continue this discussion, please start a new thread.

 :lock:

----------

